# Evolution and junk filters



## DrJ (Dec 3, 2015)

A week ago I installed mail/evolution 3.16.5 (from ports) on a fresh 10.2 64-bit FreeBSD base and Mate (the gnome2 fork) inside a VMware virtual machine.  As options I included both spamassassin and bogofilter.  However, the junk control options do not appear in the preferences tab, and neither is listed as an available plugin.  Both the appropriate .so files appear in /usr/local/lib/evolution/modules directory.

Something is happening, as a small amount of spam is being removed.  But I'd like to get this to work right.  How do I do so?


----------



## DrJ (Dec 4, 2015)

Alas, this seems to be a known bug: https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-gnome/2015-August/032895.html

This makes Evolution pretty useless for me, since I get about 500 spams a day and there is no way to train any of the filters.


----------



## DrJ (Dec 31, 2015)

I have given up on getting the new Evolution version to work properly.  Shame, that.


----------



## cpm@ (May 11, 2016)

I attached a patch [1] to fix the plugins integration. See PR 202376 for details.

[1] https://bz-attachments.freebsd.org/attachment.cgi?id=170215


----------

